# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Ethnicity guesses please - 5 of my female friends

## Strudel

Can you guess the ethnicity of each of my friends? 


*1*) left side: my friend, right side: me



*2*)





*3*) my friend since we were both 16 years old - 2 photos of her 







*4*) friend - one recent photo (friend on the right), and one photo when she was younger 








*5*)

----------


## Ailchu

1. romanian? looks middle eastern maybe caucasus?

2. german

3.polish, eastern german

4. french

5. southern french, southern german, swiss, austrian, italian.

----------


## Strudel

> 1. romanian? looks middle eastern maybe caucasus?
> 
> 2. german
> 
> 3.polish, eastern german
> 
> 4. french
> 
> 5. southern french, southern german, swiss, austrian, italian.


Impressive. You are very close with 4 of them. And with one of your guesses, you have it nailed. Thanks :)

----------


## Balkan1992

Central european -Austria,Germany,Hungary,Romania etc.

----------


## Strudel

> Central european -Austria,Germany,Hungary,Romania etc.


This list doesn't make it clear to me which one you are guessing. 

As a note: All of the five has a different origin. Four of them are European and one is Eurasian. 

Not Romania for any of them. Thanks for guessing.

----------


## gidai

1. Turkish
2. Danish - Scandinavian
3. Polish
4. English
5, Northern Italy - Austria

----------


## Strudel

> 1. Turkish
> 2. Danish - Scandinavian
> 3. Polish
> 4. English
> 5, Northern Italy - Austria


2/5 Getting close :) Thanks for guessing 

1) Not Turk 
2) Not Danish, but closeby 
3) No, not Polish. 
4) Yes! She is mainly English going back to Norman (with a little Irish and Scot) 
5) I will say this is correct enough and reveal this is my sister. She has not done her DNA but mine has some Italian and Austrian. Ethnically, Germanic.

----------


## Strudel

Since there is no more guess, I'll reveal the answers: 

1) Armenian (fully on both sides) 
2) Dutch (fully on both sides) 
3) Serbian (fully in both sides) 
4) English (Norman with Irish and Scot)
5) German (primarily Germanic with some Eastern European and Italian)

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

> Since there is no more guess, I'll reveal the answers: 
> 
> 1) Armenian (fully on both sides) 
> 2) Dutch (fully on both sides) 
> 3) Serbian (fully in both sides) 
> 4) English (Norman with Irish and Scot)
> 5) German (primarily Germanic with some Eastern European and Italian)


I didn't end up posting, but I thought 1 would have been Turkish, 2 4 and 5 British, and for 3 I had no idea lol

4 was clear as day, to me at least, based on the younger photo

----------


## Strudel

> I didn't end up posting, but I thought 1 would have been Turkish, 2 4 and 5 British, and for 3 I had no idea lol
> 
> 4 was clear as day, to me at least, based on the younger photo



I wonder why you thought Turk for my Armenian friend. To me she doesn't look Turk at all, but then I only see Turks in the European news. There must be a reason you pinged her for this area. Can you tell me what it is? 

She is to me very obvious South Caucasus, which another person guessed as Romanian, closer to the real historic ethnic mixture, ime. Turkish have been mixed as well, especially in the modern age, but the ones who have longer roots seem still to have a discernible different look to South Caucasus.

----------


## Strudel

My friend who is #2 and Dutch is also interesting responses. Danish, Scandinavian and English is close, as they all have North Sea connections and have had Germanic admixture over the centuries. But, to me German was the closest guess (as per ethnic origins) for her, in my opinion. Actually, she looks more standing out as Germanic heritage than my sister and for that matter, me.

----------


## Dagne

They all look American to me...

----------

